

Putting the MOVE framework in proper perspective   - lucperkins
http://blog.appfog.com/putting-the-move-framework-in-proper-perspective/

======
joshontheweb
I like this idea of abstracting out the operations and keeping them
'composable'. I'd be interested to see some sample apps utilizing this
pattern. My concern is that it may add more complexity than its worth for
small apps. It seems like this would be an evolutionary move you make when
your codebase is swelling and more stringent organization is needed to keep
things tidy.

~~~
lucperkins
That's a good point. I hadn't seen things quite this way. But you're
absolutely right about complexity being a potential problem. For basic CRUD
apps, it seems to me like traditional MVC is absolutely the way to go, hence
my bristling at the "MVC is dead" claim, which is really just overblown
rhetoric. I can see where move would have its place in "thick" client-side
architectures, where you have all kinds of events that are supposed to trigger
all kinds of functionality in your view. But I'm not convinced that we need to
call that another "framework." MOVE strikes me as little more than a
potentially useful abstraction.

